
BlackBerry CEO 'disturbed' by Apple's hard line on encryption - Kristine1975
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2465381/blackberry-ceo-disturbed-by-apples-hard-line-on-encryption
======
tobylane
Trying to get back in the government's good books by being one of very few
voices in tech saying this? I'd like to know this position in more detail, as
he seems to be pro weaker iOS but anti backdoor. It feels too much of a
theoretical position that isn't possible.

Also the reference to the other fruit company reminded me of this sketch
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIaXSBSQ0W0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIaXSBSQ0W0)

------
hexane360
This seems like an easy way to lose the support of security-conscious
companies.

